# Big Thighs, Normal Calves - Knee Pads



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've been using the Troy Lee Design T Bones. I had to get the XL because I have large thighs, but much smaller calves. To keep them on, I need to tighten the calves waaaay down and keep the thighs loose.

The last few rides this has led to chafing. Getting rubbed pretty raw, and it hurts. Any suggestions as to how to make these puppies not chafe?

Any suggestions on a set of knee pads that will work better for me disproportionate legs?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've tried TLD and 661 full knee and shin pads and I could never get a good fit (sliding down and cutting into my ankles)

Now I wear 661 Kyle Strait knee pads and veggie skins shin pads for added protection. I'm happy with the fit. My legs and calves are proportionate but the 2 part system allows for better adjustment regardless if thighs or calves are disproportionately big or small.


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> I've tried TLD and 661 full knee and shin pads and I could never get a good fit (sliding down and cutting into my ankles)
> 
> Now I wear 661 Kyle Strait knee pads and veggie skins shin pads for added protection. I'm happy with the fit. My legs and calves are proportionate but the 2 part system allows for better adjustment regardless if thighs or calves are disproportionately big or small.


Thanks for the tip. I looked into the 661 Rage knees when I first got pads, cause who doesn't like to rage? The shop only had them in an L, so we ordered up the XL TLDs. Perhaps I should try ordering up a pair of XL 661s.

I also just threw my pads in the wash. They are yet to have been washed. Gross, I know. If that fixes it, I'm going to go wash my sheets.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

vitale232 said:


> I also just threw my pads in the wash. They are yet to have been washed. Gross, I know. If that fixes it, I'm going to go wash my sheets.


That reminds me that my knee pads are in need for washing too.  At the bike park the hikers keep their distance from the bikers... for a good reason. Pew!


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm using RaceFace Ambush kneepads, which have velcro straps (they open up unlike most other kneepads) so you might have more adjustment range.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

There is an advantage to wearing a separate knee and shin guard--- you can buy soccer shin guards, which have integrated ankle protection.


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

fsrxc said:


> I'm using RaceFace Ambush kneepads, which have velcro straps (they open up unlike most other kneepads) so you might have more adjustment range.


Those are pretty pricey!



ColinL said:


> There is an advantage to wearing a separate knee and shin guard--- you can buy soccer shin guards, which have integrated ankle protection.


I'm not too worried about my shins and ankles. I'm just looking for a knee pad that i can pedal in.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Backcountry has 2012 model POC knee pads on sale for 50% off. They've got two models, one is $45 and the other $58.

They are knee only.


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

So I was just looking at their sizing chart. My calves diameter is abou 40 cm, which is well within the range for a large.

10 cm above the knees, though, I measure 51 cm, which puts me 2 cm outside of the large.

DO you own those? How do they fit?


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

No, I've got two sets of knee pads - Fox Launch Pro Knee + Shin in a L/XL and 661 Evo knee (only) in a large. The Fox L/XL is long and overly spacious at the knee cap, but it's very snug on my thigh. The 661 Evo L fits a lot better.

I would have guessed large on the POC, but my thigh is 50cm, so I think you could be right... might be too small. I do like my 661 Evo, it's very comfortable and I have been down a few times on big rocks and they have adequate padding.


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

So I tried on the large 661 Rage knees back when I bought the Troy Lee pads. The large didn't fit me at all. My buddy swears by the rage, though, so maybe I will just buy the XL.

Went for a ride today without knee pads to let my chaffing heal. I felt naked. And not like awesome, I'm naked with a beautiful woman naked. We're talking I'm on the diving team and my shorts flew off, and I didn't realize it until I sat down on the bench kind of naked.


----------

